# [SOLVED] Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

I would like to build a computer using the 2013 Intel $500 specefications. However, I would like to use a small SSD, and a bitfenix case. I would also like a PCI ethernet-port card, a PCI wireless card, and hotspot-creation capabilities.

Some questions:
- Which SSD shoud I use?
- Which ethernet-port card should I use?
- Which wireless card should I use? (I want this machine to connect to the internet wirelessly, then serve as a hotspot, and have spare ethernet ports to give other non-wireless machines internet)
- Will the listed $500 Intel build's motherboard support all of these cards and two USB 3.0 ports? If not, what is another alternative?
-Will the power supply fit into either of these two cases:

BitFenix Phenom BFC-PHE-300-KKXKK-RP Midnight Black Steel / Plastic Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case

or

BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight Black Steel/ Plastic Micro ATX Mini Tower Computer Case

-Lastly, Will the linux distro, elementary OS, run all of these components without problem?

Thank you for your time and effort!:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

The build would have to completely change if you wish to use a MicroATX case. Do not use ITX cases no high quality PSU manufacture makes a PSU for them.

In a minute I will edit this post with a build designed around that case.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Sounds Fantastic!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Here is the build you will need:

ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight Black Steel/ Plastic Micro ATX Mini Tower Computer Case

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3 LGA 1150 Intel H87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard With UEFI BIOS

Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-4130 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 54W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4400 BX80646I34130

Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Thank you for the quick reply, but some questions remain not answered:

- I would like to use a small capacity SSD, not a HDD. Which one should I use?

- Will this mobo support a wirless card and a ethernet card?

- Can I use the slightly better CPU from the article (I can go over the $500)?

- Will elementary OS have the drivers needed for the SSD and other components?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*



> - I would like to use a small capacity SSD, not a HDD. Which one should I use?


 SSDs are not too cost effective as you don't gain much. Only a faster boot time. You also lose the size of a HDD. I would recommend sticking with the HDD.

What you could do is for $20 more you could get a SSHD which is a SSD + HDD together.

Newegg.com - Seagate Hybrid Drive ST1000DX001 1TB MLC/8GB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s NCQ 3.5" Desktop SSHD




> - Will this mobo support a wirless card and a ethernet card?


 Do you have to run this PC on wireless? Desktops run best ran on Ethernet. Also you do not need a Ethernet card, it is built into the motherboard.



> - Can I use the slightly better CPU from the article (I can go over the $500)?


 What will you be doing with the PC?

How much do you have to spend?



> - Will elementary OS have the drivers needed for the SSD and other components?


 You will need to buy either Windows 7 or Windows 8:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64-bit - Operating Systems

The drivers will come with the products themselves but its best to download them from the manufacturer's website so you get the latest version.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

The hybrid HDD/SSD is something to consider. I would like to keep the build under $650. I would like the ethernet card so that I can connect other devices to this machine, and give _them_ an internet connection. Using windows would defeat the purpose of this build, as I want it to run elementary OS (a derivitive of Ubuntu). I want to keep the machine in my room, and there are no ethernet ports in the wall or anything . Thus, I will need to use a wireless connection.

PS: can this machine be used as a wireless hotspot for other devices in my room?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Using Ubuntu is a totally different story.

For sure the SSD is pointless same goes for the SSHD. As you won't see any improvement in Ubuntu.

What is your reason for using Ubuntu?

To be completely honest I do not know if any of the drivers for the motherboard will work in Ubuntu. You will have to ask our Ubuntu techs here:

Linux Support - Tech Support Forum


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Yeah, I probably should have explained what elementary OS was. Either way, I was expecting the SSD to be a problem. I will get back to you after talking with the Linux support. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Sounds good!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What is your reason for using Ubuntu?
> 
> To be completely honest I do not know if any of the drivers for the motherboard will work in Ubuntu. You will have to ask our Ubuntu techs here:


Linux is free! :smile:
The Mobo drivers are installed prior to the OS.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The build would have to completely change if you wish to use a MicroATX case. Do not use ITX cases no high quality PSU manufacture makes a PSU for them.


I believe you are confusing mini-ITX with SFF (small form factor). While what you say is somewhat (but not entirely) true of SFF cases which usually require a TFX style power supply, mini-ITX cases usually accept at the least a 140mm long ATX power supply and most accept 160 mm long supplies.

As far as a mini-ITX build goes, why not use something like:
GIGABYTE GA-H77N-WIFI LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

Integrated Wi-Fi and dual gigabit ethernet ports eliminate the need for any expansion cards. Add your choice of processor (socket LGA 1155 i3/i5/i7) and mount it in your case of choice.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Ah, I didn't realize ATX PSUs fit in a ITX case. Thanks.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

If I were to plug another machine into the ethernet port of this machine, would it get an internet connection?

Also, the linux guys got back to me:

"If my informations are correct, elementary OS is built upon Ubuntu 10.10 and that's able to run on much older machines. your configuration is pretty new - so I don't see a reason why it wont work. Unless you are buying a premade desktop, there's no chance of booting problem also"

So, if I wanted to use the prodigy (Micro ATX case), what would the final build look like? Also, if I wanted to go haswell i5, what would be the nearest i5 in price? Lastly, will I be able to use this machine as a HOTSPOT in my room? Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*



> If I were to plug another machine into the ethernet port of this machine, would it get an internet connection?


Provided you have routing software set up on it, yes. Basically the Linux version of Windows ICS 



> So, if I wanted to use the prodigy (Micro ATX case), what would the final build look like?


Not sure what you are asking. 



> If I wanted to go haswell i5, what would be the nearest i5 in price?


Haswell procs require a socket LGA 1150 board.



> Lastly, will I be able to use this machine as a HOTSPOT in my room?


Again, software. But I suspect you would not be able to access the internet through the wireless connection at the same time you are providing wi-fi to your other devices.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

What I mean is, considering what has been discussed, what would be a complete and quality MICRO ATIX build using the expectations from my original discussion with chief? Please include a modular PSU if you can find one that would fit (it is worth the price to me). Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Yes, the build I made above would be a complete and quality Micro ATX build.

You would need a monitor, speakers, mouse and keyboard but that's it.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

So final questions, please answer them individually:

- This board does not have WIFI will I need a PCI card, or should I just buy a wifi booster for my room and an ethernet cord?

- What is a modular alternative to the originally proposed PSU

- Will this be under $650? Preferably under $575

- my monitor only has VGA, so should I spend the money on a newer one? Mouse and keyboard are not a problem

- If I wanted this machine to provide some really nice music capabilities, should I buy a sound card?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*



> - This board does not have WIFI will I need a PCI card, or should I just buy a wifi booster for my room and an ethernet cord?


 All desktops run from Ethernet. If you need WiFi then you'll need this:

ASUS PCE-N53 PCI Express Dual-Band Wireless-N600 Adapter - Newegg.com




> - What is a modular alternative to the originally proposed PSU


 For the PSU to be modular you would have to spend a lot more.



> - Will this be under $650? Preferably under $575


 I believe its under $650 when I made it.



> - my monitor only has VGA, so should I spend the money on a newer one? Mouse and keyboard are not a problem


 I would upgrade the monitor. Make sure it has DVI or HDMI.



> - If I wanted this machine to provide some really nice music capabilities, should I buy a sound card?


 No. The onboard sound is fine.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

How much is "a lot more" for the modular power supply? Could you give me a specific modular PSU?

I think I will buy a Wifi booster for my room that has some ethernet ports

What do you think about the Haswell i3 4340?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Modular is not always "much" higher and the 450W SeaSonic included in our $500 Intel build is Modular.
At this time, the only price difference in the Modular and Non-Modular is $5.99 shipping charge on the Modular vs. free ship on the Non-Modular. 

450W Modular:Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12G-450 450W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Active PFC Power Supply, Intel Haswell Ready
450W Non-Modular:Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12G-450 450W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Active PFC Power Supply, Intel Haswell Ready


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*



jengelhart said:


> What do you think about the Haswell i3 4340?


It's the same as the 4330 but cost $10 for .1 more GHz.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

You get better speed and stability via Ethernet


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

You lose the ability to add a GPU as you will lose wattage but you can at least get a Semi-Modular PSU for the same price:

SeaSonic SSR-450RM 450W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

The difference between the i3 4130 and 4340 is .2GHz. Spending an extra $30 isn't worth the .2 GHz.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*



Tyree said:


> At this time, the only price difference in the Modular and Non-Modular is $5.99 shipping charge on the Modular vs. free ship on the Non-Modular.
> 
> 450W Modular:Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12G-450 450W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Active PFC Power Supply, Intel Haswell Ready
> 450W Non-Modular:Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12G-450 450W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Active PFC Power Supply, Intel Haswell Ready


If you want to add a dedicated GPU, a bigger wattage (more than 450W) PSU would be needed. The power required would be dependent on the GU you want to add.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

I already have a dedicated gaming rig, I honestly just want the solid built-in graphics. I mean, this will only be for work, streaming videos, watching some netflix, light gaming, and listening to music so... I do not need a dedicated GPU.

Also, the other difference is the HD 4600 rather than the HD 4400 graphics. Which would you choose? I mean the 4330 is in the recomended builds list


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Well wait. If you want graphics this changes things around.

To me it sounds like you'll be ok without them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

i3-4330 Haswell 3.5GHz $149: Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-4330 Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 54W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600 BX80646I34330
i3-4340 Haswell 3.6GHz $ 159: Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-4340 Haswell 3.6GHz LGA 1150 54W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600 BX80646I34340
Both have Intel HD Graphics 4600
Either will be fine for normal use.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

I thought the point of the haswell processors is that they have the newer HD graphics modules built-in. Of course they are not as good as discrete cards, but they seem perfectly good for light gaming and everyday uses


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

On chip graphics are more than fine for normal use. I use a i3 (Intel HD Graphics 2500) for viewing DVD w/HDMI out on a big screen TV with flawless playback.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Alrighty then... I will probably order soon, thanks for the help! Don't worry I know how to build it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building the 2013 Intel $500 Computer but...*

Best of luck.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets know if you need more help!


----------

